# Cockapoo coat changes



## Cockapoo Mom

I have a 13 week old cockapoo that has wispy fur on her body that is sticking up like her whole body is full of static. There is an undercoat coming in that seems different but this longer static-y fur is shedding all over. The fur on her head is silky and a different texture. She is shedding from her body but not her head. I am wondering if anyone else has had one with this kind of fur texture and, if so, does the adult fur come in different, i.e., wavy? I had a curly fur cockapoo before so am not familiar with my current poo's fur.


----------



## Cockapoo Mom

*My Poo's Coat*

Hello All-
Given that I have not gotten a response, I thought a picture of what I am needing some advice about would be helpful. Attached are 2 pictures of Maddie and in them her wispy fur is visible. I am wondering if anyone else has a baby poo with this kind of fur and does it change as they get older. My previous poo had a poodle coat so I am not familiar with this kind of coat. Maddie is shedding and I would like to get some advice. Thanks.


----------



## Lindor

Sorry I can't give you any advice but boy o'boy she's a cute little thing.


----------



## DB1

Hi, I groom one that is just over a year that has a similar coat, although I didn't see her at that age so don't know what it was like then, but first time I groomed her at about 9 months I just scissor trimmed her longer straggly bits, some were almost falling away anyway, I expected her adult coat to have really thickened up the nest time I saw her, but at a year it still hasn't changed much, it still could though. The good news is it doesn't seem to matt quite as badly as most but I guess that could change too.


----------



## Cat 53

Oh she is a cutie. The coats on Max and Phoebe didn't grow like that. Max went a bit straight on the top of his pelvis area and it felt quite coarse but his entire coat is nice and wavy now. Be interesting to see how she turns out, eventually. Keep the photos coming. Exciting isn't it?


----------



## Marzi

Does she look a bit like Lolly as a pup or Coconut or Honey?
whatever, she looks very, very sweet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Her coat reminds me of my two when they were that age. Not the best picture but it may give you some idea. Beemer's actually has gotten much thicker and curlier. Lexi's is mostly just wavy. Beemer matts more but comes out easier. Lexi gets full blown knots that if I'm not on top of need to be cut out. I keep both short as it's easier to keep up. They she'd like crazy when the adult coats came in and now will still rub off a few strands when I hold them. And yes both mine she'd until they got their adult coats, like yours. Also there's really no knowing. As Lexi and Beemer are excellent examples of how they can look identical in the beginning and turn out so different. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janice griffiths

I have a 13 week old cockapoo that has wispy fur on her body that is sticking up like her whole body is full of static. There is an undercoat coming in that seems different but this longer static-y fur is shedding all over. The fur on her head is silky and a different texture. She is shedding from her body but not her head. I am wondering if anyone else has had one with this kind of fur texture and, if so, does the adult fur come in different, i.e., wavy? I had a curly fur cockapoo before so am not familiar with my current poo's fur.

is your puppy a f2 ?


----------



## Peanut

Sorry I have been out of sync for 2 weeks... MARZI, spot on!!!! Coconut has exactly the same coat. To the last electrified hair!! The undercoat and those wiry ones... 
Coconut is now 5 and a half months old and now his body is silky all over other than at the top of his back which is still the same. He used to shed a lot but not anymore. 
I can see that the top of the body is changing underneath too and he will probably lose the undercoat in a few months. I have trimmed the wiry ones slowly. 

I will try to attach some photos... Let's see...


----------



## Peanut

Another one


----------



## Peanut

His wiry back


----------



## RuthMill

Peanut said:


> His wiry back


Cute photo!


----------



## Tinman

Maddie looks gorgeous, 
Is she an F2 cockapoo?!
There does currently seem to be a lot of people questioning the coats on their cockapoos at the moment, and I'm wondering if these are F2's (cockapoo X cockapoo??) 
I have ruby a very thick dense curly who is shaved regularly as I can't keep up!! She is currently bald - hence the lack of pictures!!


----------



## RuthMill

A Cockapoo is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you will get! You just need to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Cockapoo Mom

Peanut said:


> Another one


Thank you for posting pictures of Coconut. I see that he has a similar coat to Maddie's. Has he stopped shedding now that his adult coat is coming in?


----------



## dmgalley

Ozzy was very wispy and wiry. He shed a lot. His adult coat is kind of course. He only sheds a little and he finally grew the beard but it is different than the other two.


----------



## RuthMill

Love little Ozzy boy!


----------



## Cockapoo Mom

Tinman said:


> Maddie looks gorgeous,
> Is she an F2 cockapoo?!
> There does currently seem to be a lot of people questioning the coats on their cockapoos at the moment, and I'm wondering if these are F2's (cockapoo X cockapoo??)
> I have ruby a very thick dense curly who is shaved regularly as I can't keep up!! She is currently bald - hence the lack of pictures!!


Maddie is an F1-Cocker mom and Poodle dad. I have to admit that with my previous poo, Emmie (passed away in November), I didn't have coat concerns as she had a poodle coat and never shed (did matt up terribly so I kept her coat short). Didn't have much experience with other poos and didn't really research before getting Maddie who I fell in love with when I saw her. I was told she wouldn't shed (untruth) so have since been trying to figure her out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RuthMill

She is only 13 weeks, her coat will change a lot over the first 18 months. If anyone ever tells you a dog won't shed they are fooling you, all dogs shed, whether it is hair, fluff, dander or skin, there is no such thing as a non shedding dog. The majority of allergies are to skin, saliva and dander, not the actual hair - so actually no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog, just some cause less reaction than others. I know you haven't mentioned allergy probs, but it just really annoys me when breeders say dogs don't shed when they do all shed skin and dander and varying amounts of coat. 

Both of my Cockapoos have coats which some people think isn't the "intentional" cockapoo coat. I don't think there is a coat type for cockapoos and I think they all have slight differences in texture, thickness and type (hair or fleecy). My two would have coats which you would think shed a lot, but they don't. Lola's coat is like cotton wool and forms little spiral type curls on her head, ears, legs, and chest, the rest of her body is soft, fluffy and wavy and her coat is really thick at the base of her tail area. Nina has a straighter coat, no signs of curl but heaps of texture and different types of hair, mixture between fluffy and silky. Out of the two of them, they both matt up like crazy, Nina is worse though as she develops felt-like matts right down at the skin, almost overnight. Lola develops smaller matts at the ends, these are relativeky easy to untangle and usually just pull off but if left for any period of time, she will develop the felt at the skin too. As I have said, in terms of shedding, there are no hairs lying around or on bedding or clothes. It comes away in the bath and on brushing as you would expect. Since having the dogs, there is more dust in my house, I put this down to small amounts of coat coming away that I don't notice and dander. Plus I do have a cat who sheds in clumps as she is long haired. The veryodd time, I would notice a bit of lola fluff on the floor and when I inspect it, it's a small matt - she pulls them off herself if she finds them I've learned - clever girl. If I touch either with a wet hand, I don't get hair in my hand.

So I think it's really difficult to tell. By looking at my dogs, especially Nina, people fully expect that they are proper shedders who drop hairs all over, when they aren't at all. You just never know. 

Most cockapoo pups here on the forum who have shed a lot when young, have settled as the adult coat comes in.


----------



## Tinman

That makes lovely maddie an F1b (I think)
Cockapoos do vary greatly in coat types textures sizes etc. look at Ruth mills - she has lovely Lola - not much curl, but no shedding. (Lucky - no matting either!) 
Ruby has a very thick coat which matts terrible also - Ralph's is easier to maintain.
Maddie may change and her shedding may lessen - I really don't think there is such a thing as a none shedding dog.
But there is such a thing as many varied beautiful Cockapoos! X


----------



## DB1

Tracey I think Maddie is F1. Cocker (spaniel)mum x poodle, not F1 cocker(poo) mum! 
I would imagine her coat will settle as an adult and hardly shed, but you can never be sure until then.


----------



## Tinman

DB1 said:


> Tracey I think Maddie is F1. Cocker (spaniel)mum x poodle, not F1 cocker(poo) mum!
> I would imagine her coat will settle as an adult and hardly shed, but you can never be sure until then.


Your right dawn, I just re-read it.
I thought it said mum was and f1 cockerpoo....
Well...... I have list my glasses 
Pick up some new ones tomorrow!! X


----------



## Peanut

Cockapoo Mom said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of Coconut. I see that he has a similar coat to Maddie's. Has he stopped shedding now that his adult coat is coming in?


Their coats are the same as I can see by your pictures.

Yes, no shedding now and He used to shed a lot. He is still very young as he is 5.5 months old and I know his coat will change even more but thank god the shedding is not present anymore, he used to cover my jumpers in hair....


----------



## Cockapoo Mom

RuthMill said:


> She is only 13 weeks, her coat will change a lot over the first 18 months. If anyone ever tells you a dog won't shed they are fooling you, all dogs shed, whether it is hair, fluff, dander or skin, there is no such thing as a non shedding dog. The majority of allergies are to skin, saliva and dander, not the actual hair - so actually no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog, just some cause less reaction than others. I know you haven't mentioned allergy probs, but it just really annoys me when breeders say dogs don't shed when they do all shed skin and dander and varying amounts of coat.
> 
> Both of my Cockapoos have coats which some people think isn't the "intentional" cockapoo coat. I don't think there is a coat type for cockapoos and I think they all have slight differences in texture, thickness and type (hair or fleecy). My two would have coats which you would think shed a lot, but they don't. Lola's coat is like cotton wool and forms little spiral type curls on her head, ears, legs, and chest, the rest of her body is soft, fluffy and wavy and her coat is really thick at the base of her tail area. Nina has a straighter coat, no signs of curl but heaps of texture and different types of hair, mixture between fluffy and silky. Out of the two of them, they both matt up like crazy, Nina is worse though as she develops felt-like matts right down at the skin, almost overnight. Lola develops smaller matts at the ends, these are relativeky easy to untangle and usually just pull off but if left for any period of time, she will develop the felt at the skin too. As I have said, in terms of shedding, there are no hairs lying around or on bedding or clothes. It comes away in the bath and on brushing as you would expect. Since having the dogs, there is more dust in my house, I put this down to small amounts of coat coming away that I don't notice and dander. Plus I do have a cat who sheds in clumps as she is long haired. The veryodd time, I would notice a bit of lola fluff on the floor and when I inspect it, it's a small matt - she pulls them off herself if she finds them I've learned - clever girl. If I touch either with a wet hand, I don't get hair in my hand.
> 
> So I think it's really difficult to tell. By looking at my dogs, especially Nina, people fully expect that they are proper shedders who drop hairs all over, when they aren't at all. You just never know.
> 
> Most cockapoo pups here on the forum who have shed a lot when young, have settled as the adult coat comes in.


Thanks, Ruth, for the reassurance. I guess for right now I'll just keep a lint brush handy so I don't look like a big version of Maddie


----------

